# Overnighter 6/2-6/3--- great trip, lots of sharks



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I just received a mild threat if I didn't post a report so....

I hopped on with a good customer of mine, Vince Hicks, from Franklin Tennessee on his 34' Pursuit Express. Vince's father Jimmy was on board along with his friend Jim and grandson Brad. Last trip with Vince earned him a 102lb Wahoo amongst other things, but this trip was geared towards putting a Sword on his boat so...

We left Sportsmans at around 2:00. To break the ice, we hit a couple snapper spots first. We caught some nice ones along with a few triggers. The sharks also wanted snapper and we donated a few :/

We ran out after that hoping to get in a deep drop or two before dark. It was almost dark when we got to the spot and the first drop yielded a 30lb Snowy Grouper. After that, nothing, so on to the sword grounds.

Twenty minutes into the first drop, I see one of the bent butt rods start slowly arcing. I crank slowly and it comes tight! We elect 19yr old Brad to the harness and he does a great job. At 1hr 10 minutes I get the leader and we deck a solid 140-150lb Sword. After the celebrating is over we get serious. The Sharks got serious too. It was impossible to fish. Couldn't get two baits out before a shark was on one. We moved, the sharks moved. I finally moved out to much deeper water even though I didn't want to. The current was different and it just didn't feel right. Everyone went to sleep except me. I tried different things but nothing. After a while blackfin showed up around the boat and Brad was awake so we jigged up a few. The sun came up shortly there after and we pulled them in, but not before catching another damn shark.

We ran North to deep drop again and the bite was good. First drop yielded a yellow edge and a golden tile. Next drop was a heavy load....but the sharks lightened it up as it came up. We got one tile in out of it. After that the sharks took over and lost almost every fish we hooked. It was infuriating. We got a couple more fish in the box and then said the hell with it.

Running in, we found a nice rip inside the 50 fathom line and I put out two wahoo plugs and an ilander down the center to keep it simple. We soon hook a nice wahoo. We clear the other plug and leave the ilander out to hopefully get a double header. As Jimmy fights the Wahoo, a solid 300lb Mako begins chasing it and before catching it gets sidetracked and eats the Ilander. Brad and Jim seem hesitant to get the rod with the Mako so I grab it. I gaff the Wahoo and throw it in the boat while holding the screaming 30W under my arm. I get the harness on a whip his ass to the boat in under 10 minutes. We get him alongside and now what, we have little ice to spare and barely any more room. I decide to set an example and release it. We fly in after that. 

It was a great trip and we managed some beautiful fish despite jaws on our ass every step of the way. We ended up with the nice sword, a 300ish Mako, several Blackfin, a nice Wahoo, deep Groupers, Tilefish, Triggers and out limit of Snapper minus one because of a miscount.

I don't have many pics but here's Vince with the Sword


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for fixing the pic Wade!


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome report Chris! Damn sharks are relentless


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Sounds like a hell of a trip. Congrats on the sword and filling the box! No telling what you could have done, if the sharks hadn't showed up.


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

Despite the men in the grey suits, looks like you guys loaded up and was well worth it!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

That is a great report ! Sounds like a great trip....sharks can be such a pain, in the last couple of years they have ruined 2 tuna trips for me...and I have only gotten to go 4 times ! Congrats on the sword and mako nice touch with the release ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

And this is why i listen when I come to see you, good job my friend. I will call you later in the week to recap out Keys trip but to summarize it weathered us out 7/7 days!!!!


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

damn fine trip chris! now when will you show me how to do all this?!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

The tax man taketh away......thanks for sharing. Did the forcast cooperate?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Very nice trip guys :thumbsup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

sounds like a lot of fun! Thanks for posting the report and pic. Amazing that you were able to whip the mako in such a short time, good work there! It seems starting last year or maybe the year before the shark numbers exploded in the deeper water? Wonder why? I guess the good side of that coin is illustrates the overall health of the fishery?

Robert


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

chris, where did yall put the swords baits in? j/w. havnt had much luck with them this year


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Chris, we were out there the same time. We worked the steps for swords for about 10 hours, we did not have one bite from a shark or nothing all night. Not sure where you were but we saw nothing. I'll post a report tomorrow.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

dang, what a trip, good post !


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We fished the eastern steps. Current was right at 1 knot and perfect seas. When I went out deeper, the current changed direction and dropped to .2 knots


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

I'll deal with the sharks anyday to catch a mess of fish like that. Good work. Stoked for you guys!:thumbup:


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Great report Chris and one heck of a meet haul.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

how many miles off do you have to go to catch swords


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

are swords as good to eat wahoo


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Kdog, Ive caught swords within 40 miles of perdido pass, but generally fish the spur, steps, elbow, etc

Swordfish are my hands-down favorite in the eating department. I just ate a 2" thick, 20oz steak of it and it rocked as always!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice work Chris. Way to put em on the fish.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome work Chris, sounds like an epic trip.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great report and sounds like nonstop action.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I enjoyed reading your report. Sounds like a great trip. Did the mako jump?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> I enjoyed reading your report. Sounds like a great trip. Did the mako jump?


Not once...and it made me mad! I felt cheated. It did some very cool surface barrel rolls while doing 100mph it seemed. Ridiculously fast animals


----------

